# The official state car(s) in your country



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

An official state car is a car used by a government to transport its head of state or head of government in an official capacity, which may also be used occasionally to transport other members of the government or visiting dignitaries from other countries. 

For me the most recognized state cars are from the USA, UK and Russia. What kind of state car(s) does your country use?


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Trumps presidential car, The Beast*
_Cadillac_



















Source


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Queens Limousine*
_Bentley_


The Queen in her Bentley on The Mall by Ian Press, on Flickr


The Queens Bentley by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Putins limousine*
_Aurus Senat_



















source


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Dutch King Willem Alexander * 
_stretched Audi A8_


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Japanese Imperial State car*
_Toyota _


2006 Toyota Century Royal -  by Omawari san, on Flickr


The Emperor & Empress motorcade by Omawari san, on Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Macri's Presidential car (Argentina)*
_Mercedes-Benz Vito_




























Source


Argentina used to have a special license plate formerly:









Source









Source


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Grybauskaitė's car
Lithuania*


----------



## Litecoin (Oct 3, 2018)

*Mujica's Car (Uruguay)
Volkswagen beetle - Fusca*




























:check:📷 
:check:📷


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)




----------

